# Removals



## pb00 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi all, we are heading to SA in 2015 but are undecided on whether to ship everything or nothing. £3.5k average quote for single container or £2k for shared or do we sell everything and rent furnished...conundrum. EF please advise


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

The quotes look very low. I would not use part containers as it seems stuff goes missing(see other threads and other forums).
Whether you move your stuff or buy new will depend on how much you care about the stuff you have and to some extent whether the move is permanent or temporary.

Regardless of your decision, you will end up having to ship some stuff that will not fit into your luggage on the plane.

My conclusion was that once I have to ship stuff, I might as well ship everything I care about as it does not increase the cost by as much as replacement would be. This applies especially for electronics (of which I have a lot).

So it pretty much depends on your circumstances which way to go.


----------



## pb00 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi shumifan
We have had about 6 quotes now from all the major ones and a couple of independant and its gone from £5k right down to £1.9k but the point you make is relevant especially electronics.

I wad trying to weigh up whether we could rent furnished and replace the rest with the £3.5k we didn't spend on shipping.

We're going over in May again for a final push at meeting employers and seeing areas to live and then leaving the wifes parents a list of things we need help with!!


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Look at 
Makro for appliances
look at
Mr Price

Search for 'furniture south africa' for furniture stores.

Bear in mind all the little things as well, they add up, e.g. mixers, cutlery, kettles, irons etc etc. And then compare renting furnished vs unfurnished as this is an ongoing cost when renting unfurnished.

If you don't intend shipping anything, you would most likely have to make provision for clothes, toys(if you have kids).


----------



## pb00 (Jun 15, 2013)

I think I was just trying to back my own opinion and reassure that it was going to be money well spent tbh!!

Its the incidentals that are the most annoying when you don't have them like a toaster or kettle etc so I think we'll probably ship what we can minus the car and use the money from the car sale to purchase one over there.


----------

